# Veritas router plane storage?



## Gilgaron (Mar 16, 2012)

My lovely wife got my the Veritas router plane with fence for my birthday this past winter, and now for our anniversary I received the imperial blade set for it (as well as the Veritas beading tool).

All of these accessories seem to ask for a nicer box than the retail cardboard box plus plastic blade boxes... have any of you made anything interesting for a router plane plus its extras?


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

I haven't but I have had the same thoughts for my router plane and beader. Interested in seeing what you come up with.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

mavawreck said:


> I haven't but I have had the same thoughts for my router plane and beader. Interested in seeing what you come up with.


I'm in the same situation. I love the plane, and I now store it in one of the totes of my traditional tool chest. I would however like to build a storage system for the blades.


----------

